# Appointment for Citizen card in Macau Portuguese Consulate



## brownindian (Feb 15, 2011)

I need to make an appointment for my Citizen Card at Macau Portuguese Consulate. I have gone on their website, but can't find anything for first timers. Do I go directly there or make an appointment/ What documents are needed?
Thanks in advance.
Sorry I am putting this up here and the HK section. Hope someone who knows, will see it.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

brownindian said:


> I need to make an appointment for my Citizen Card at Macau Portuguese Consulate. I have gone on their website, but can't find anything for first timers. Do I go directly there or make an appointment/ What documents are needed?
> Thanks in advance.
> Sorry I am putting this up here and the HK section. Hope someone who knows, will see it.


You go to the home page of the Portuguese Consulate in Macau. At the top right hand corner, click on the 'Login / Registo', then it will ask for to provide e-mail address and password in order to create an account for you. Once you receive your confirmation, you then can log into your account to book appointments to get a Portuguese ID card. The Portuguese Consulate is in Portuguese and Chinese - so if you cannot understand either, get someone who can and you trust to create an account and make the appointment for you. 

You will need the original and photocopy (front and back of ID on the same page) of the following - 

1) Your current Portuguese ID
2) Your Hong Kong ID

However, if you lost your Portuguese ID card or a first time application, you will need to supply extra documents (and copies) list below as well - 

3) Police Report (Lost)
4) A birth certificate issued by the Conservatoria dos Registos Centrais in Portugal within the last 12 months. (Lost and first time)


----------



## brownindian (Feb 15, 2011)

*Citizen Card*



HKG3 said:


> You go to the home page of the Portuguese Consulate in Macau. At the top right hand corner, click on the 'Login / Registo', then it will ask for to provide e-mail address and password in order to create an account for you. Once you receive your confirmation, you then can log into your account to book appointments to get a Portuguese ID card. The Portuguese Consulate is in Portuguese and Chinese - so if you cannot understand either, get someone who can and you trust to create an account and make the appointment for you.
> 
> You will need the original and photocopy (front and back of ID on the same page) of the following -
> 
> ...


Thanks HKG3. I did that but it is only for renewals. So as it is first time, how do I make appointment? Or do I just go there early morning? Also I am Indian and HK PR. Do I need to take my Ind passport or HKID is enuf? Thanks for help.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

brownindian said:


> Thanks HKG3. I did that but it is only for renewals. So as it is first time, how do I make appointment? Or do I just go there early morning? Also I am Indian and HK PR. Do I need to take my Ind passport or HKID is enuf? Thanks for help.


You may wish to get in touch with the Portuguese Consulate in Macau or the Honorary Consulate in Hong Kong for more information.

Portuguese Honorary Consulate in Hong Kong - Tel (852) 2587 7182
Portuguese Consulate in Macau - Tel (853) 2835 6660


----------

